

Hoover Dam may stop producing power by end of 2015 - davidbarker
http://clockworkchaos.com/project7/?q=dam_water_wasters

======
therobot24
Interesting analysis; I would like to think that there are smart people
working at/with the dam over the years that have already put some effort into
mitigating any effects in the event of low water levels, but who knows.

Minor gripes:

>> To see this, you can zoom in the chart using the widgets in the bottom left

Please don't make the user zoom, adjust, or work to understand your
visual..the whole point of the visual is to make complex things simple.

>> I did a quick projection analysis based upon historicals

Would love to have a link here to the data for the water levels as well as the
documentation that shows the max and min levels for power generation.

>> What's worse is that once the dam ceases operations the plan is for Vegas
to receive the remaining water via an underwater aqueduct. Like a blood
sucking mosquito, Las Vegas is ready to suck the reservoir dry leaving nothing
for the rest of the South West.

Seems a bit biased when it was previously mentioned that "the increase in
population levels in Las Vegas and other dessert cities is not the sole
contributing factor to the decline to in water levels".

